# The Silence of the Llamas



## Professor Chaos (Oct 30, 2011)

Attention, Puff Community
The bombing group known as The Zilla Killas is under the contention that their days are at an end; The Legion of BOOM!!! has decided to turn that contention into an absolute certainty.
Let this glorious massacre mark the dawning of a new Age for the Puff world. From this moment forward, this shall be known as The Age of *BOOM!!!

*My Minions, you have your designated targets; let the slaughter begin!!!!

Long Live the Age of *BOOM!!!

*MUWAH....MUWAH....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

this Public Service Announcement has been brought to you by The Legion of BOOM!!!

bringing Chaos and Destruction to Puff since 2011


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

They said this would happen, but I didn't believe it.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't believe it, even after this post.

The ZKs aren't dead yet, we have one last final assault to launch! The fat box has not sung!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Say it ain't so Prof! The Llamas are really no more? What the hell? What are we going to do? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

.....I guess there's only one thing left to say:

*FINAL BLOOD*
9405503699300195521501


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

OH OH here we go!!

9405503699300190249882


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Poor poor Kevin. I told you all your bombing ideas were going to get you hurt!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

jphank said:


> The ZKs aren't dead yet, we have one last final assault to launch!


Yea, yea, yea, you guys are taking too damn long! We lost our patience, MUST DESTROY ZK!!!



foster0724 said:


> Poor poor Kevin. I told you all your bombing ideas were going to get you hurt!


Last time I checked, there were more targets, I mean people, in ZK other than Kev. Just sayin.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Already been done!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* It's always his fault...

*Pinky: *Narf! always... 9405503699300196621019


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* It's always his fault...
> 
> *Pinky: *Narf! always... 9405503699300196621019


not always....this one's my fault:

9405503699300195522447

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

The time has finally arrived!










9405503699300195570547


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

uhhhh ummmmmm hmmmmmm


me thinks my recent actions may not bode well for myself. shit. bad timing.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I actually saw one of the llamas out on a date last night... Looked like they were having a good time.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome to the AGE OF BOOM Puff!!!!!!!!! Farewell, llamas

9405 5036 9930 0195 5019 61. 



Why does it smell like burnt llama fur in here?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I actually saw one of the llamas out on a date last night... Looked like they were having a good time.


so, which one's the llama?:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

kapathy said:


> uhhhh ummmmmm hmmmmmm
> 
> me thinks my recent actions may not bode well for myself. shit. bad timing.


There's always glitter.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Bye Bye New Lenox!!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

It's funny how prof. Chaos goes into hiding and is quiet when ZK is wrecking people's mailboxes and blowing shit up, but the he comes out and thinks he's high and mighty when we disband. I think he has a little man complex. Go back into the sandbox and play with Junior.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Off topic... HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Off topic... HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE!


Thanks David


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

max gas said:


> It's funny how prof. Chaos goes into hiding and is quiet when ZK is wrecking people's mailboxes and blowing shit up, but the he comes out and thinks he's high and mighty when we disband. I think he has a little man complex. Go back into the sandbox and play with Junior.


It's funny how Mr Michigan goes into hiding 364 days a year, but he comes out and thinks he's high and mighty after his bombing group disbands. I think he has the Michigan complex. Go back to Ann Arbor and watch your Wolverines suck. 



max gas said:


> Thanks David


That would be Dave. And me now: happy birthday ass!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gosh said:


> That would be Dave. And me now: happy birthday ass!


Mike actually shares a birthday with the Captain Ass... But I haven't seen him around in a while...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIPP!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

gosh said:


> It's funny how Mr Michigan goes into hiding 364 days a year, but he comes out and thinks he's high and mighty after his bombing group disbands. I think he has the Michigan complex. Go back to Ann Arbor and watch your Wolverines suck.
> 
> That would be Dave. And me now: happy birthday ass!


High and mighty.....no, just making an observation.

Thanks for the birthday wishes

Let me know how OSU does in their bowl game this year


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

:rip:

9405 5036 9930 0185 0005 80
9405 5036 9930 0185 0005 73


Long live the Age of Boom.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

max gas said:


> High and mighty.....no, just making an observation.
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes
> 
> Let me know how OSU does in their bowl game this year


DAMNNNN oh no he didn't lol


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

9405503699300194449561
9405503699300194449585
9405503699300194449516

It is a happy day!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

max gas said:


> Let me know how OSU does in their bowl game this year


Didn't you see it? They beat the crap out of Penn State in the Sanctions Bowl. ound:

Can't wait to see the damage when these things land. Looks serious.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Baaaaaaahahahaahahahahha!!!

This pleases me.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

max gas said:


> Let me know how OSU does in their bowl game this year


I will! And you'll have to let me know how it feels to have a team win a conference due to technicalities!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

So much for dignity in retirement.

Also, Happy Birthday, Mike & Kipper!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bye Llamas, I always knew this would happen :yield:

9405 5036 9930 0197 7239 34
9405 5036 9930 0197 7239 41
9405 5036 9930 0197 7239 10

Hope you enjoy your lovely parting gifts as much as I've enjoyed watching all the destruction you guys have caused over the past couple years.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Go get em LOB.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh shit.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Whats all this "Age of Boom" stuff? I thought you were LOB? Are you changing into Boom Inc, now or something? Shouldn't it be like the Crustaceous Era or something like that? 

ound:





eep:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Vicini said:


> Oh shit.


You got that right! He he he, I happen to know which one of these DC's is coming to cave your face in...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Whats all this "Age of Boom" stuff? I thought you were LOB? Are you changing into Boom Inc, now or something? Shouldn't it be like the Crustaceous Era or something like that?
> 
> ound:
> 
> eep:


whats all this boom inc stuff? its like you guys stole your name from the legion of boom! ound:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

So you think you can pretend not to be a Llama anymore? Bwahahahahahahaha

9400109699938261197641


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

its gonna take a little bit more than a few guys with a few loose screws to silence me..... i mean ive got a few loose screws myself.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> its gonna take a little bit more than a few guys with a few loose screws to silence me..... i mean ive got a few loose screws myself.


no one is questioning that


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

kapathy said:


> its gonna take a little bit more than a few guys with a few loose screws to silence me..... i mean ive got a few loose screws myself.


So a few girls with tight screws???


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> So a few girls with tight screws???


where do i sign up?


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I actually saw one of the llamas out on a date last night... Looked like they were having a good time.


WTF Dave. How did you get a picture of Pam and I on our first date? 
I know we are safe from these shenanigans going on. Who would bomb a pretty little face like that?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Professor Chaos said:


> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





ouirknotamuzd said:


> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


you two sure sound a lot alike!!!  :tongue1:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Kev, go check your PO Box sucka!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

gosh said:


> Hey Kev, go check your PO Box sucka!


blarg cant get it till monday.... long lines at the gas station prevented me from making to the PO now i have to wait.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

kapathy said:


> blarg cant get it till monday.... long lines at the gas station prevented me from making to the PO now i have to wait.


Booooo! Long drawn out blood....


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

gosh said:


> Hey Kev, go check your PO Box sucka!


Another llama needs to check their mail receptacle soon...

Your item is out for delivery at 8:16 am on November 10, 2012 in LLAMA GRAVEYARD, USA 66666


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

yup, and you can add one more that is out for delivery today, bwaaaahahahahaha


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

one is already delivered!! MUAHAHAHA


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Another one marked as being delivered.

Anyone else smell that? I think it's roasted Llama


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hachigo, you bastard!

First, thanks. Second, I probably won't get pics up until tomorrow. Third, you bastard!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I just have one thing to say to that: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

All mine are delivered as well. Of course I don't expect them to post any time soon. To busy licking their wounds.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

kapathy said:


> blarg cant get it till monday.... long lines at the gas station prevented me from making to the PO now i have to wait.


You get an extra day to live Kevin. PO is closed Monday for Veterans Day


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> You get an extra day to live Kevin. PO is closed Monday for Veterans Day


dang it... now i wish i paid for the bigger po box..... oh well, and technically gosh has an extra day to live :cheeky:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

kapathy said:


> dang it... now i wish i paid for the bigger po box..... oh well, and technically gosh has an extra day to live :cheeky:


Nope! FINAL BLOOD! I win, the war's over, I win.

Even if there was some debate over who the victor was, your catastrophic PO Box fail would cinch the win for me!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

android said:


> you two sure sound a lot alike!!!  :tongue1:


that's the highest compliment anyone could ever give any member of the LOB...I've worked very hard to emulate the qualities of our revered Supreme Leader, the greatest Super-Villain the Earth has ever produced..so, I thank you for that, Andrew.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> blarg cant get it till monday.... long lines at the gas station prevented me from making to the PO now i have to wait.


ummmmmmm....no mail delivery or services on Monday, Kev....Memorial Day observation and all...try Tuesday.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

This llama is out of town!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Junior, did you feel that?....our bomb hit it's target.

Pinhead Jr.: "is that what it was?...I thought it was an earthquake...did California sink into the ocean?"

Herfabomber: "I hope so... I'm still waiting to build those beachfront condos in Nevada"


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

jphank said:


> This llama is out of town!


No llama can hide forever... ound:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I almost forgot a few dirty llamas...their sendoff will launch on Tuesday:

9405503699300198237577
9405503699300198237584

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Junior, did you feel that?....our bomb hit it's target.
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "is that what it was?...I thought it was an earthquake...did California sink into the ocean?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "I hope so... I'm still waiting to build those beachfront condos in Nevada"


must not have been that much of an earthquake because I slept through to miss the post office being open. you'll have to wait till Tuesday to see a dead Kitty


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

All this destruction makes wonder what *ZK 3.0* or the *NEW Llamas* might look like? :ask:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

It would probably look something like this Shawn.










geez I'm gonna miss these llama pics ound:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> All this destruction makes wonder what *ZK 3.0* or the *NEW Llamas* might look like? :ask:


Maybe a new name. Brain Bashers and Pinhead Smashers!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Maybe a new name. Brain Bashers and Pinhead Smashers!


way too long....I have an idea..if Shane's the leader, you can be called the Buck Passers:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> way too long....I have an idea..if Shane's the leader, you can be called the Buck Passers:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


OUCH! That almost hurts.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Vicini said:


> must not have been that much of an earthquake because I slept through to miss the post office being open. you'll have to wait till Tuesday to see a dead Kitty


third shift....gotta love it, huh?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> third shift....gotta love it, huh?


it's not too bad once you adjust. There are some downsides it is easier to get things done when most people are at work.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-done-died-tragic-dirty-bomb-destruction.html


----------

